# Opinions Desired



## Big Monk (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm in the process of redoing a bunch of enclosures for finished pedals with graphics. In doing so, I am also looking at their layouts and contemplating added features. 

One thing I'd really like would be to add test ports and external bias controls to my classic fuzzes, like the Silicon and Germanium Fuzz Faces and my Tonebender MK II.  

I'm also gun shy because of the "All in good fun" thread! But seriously, just looking to see if the my fellow forumites think this looks too busy:




This would be the Fuzz Face arrangement. I'd be varying Q2 here so replacing the internal trim pot and fixed limiting resistor. I have not decided whether the MK II will have controls for Q1 as well, along with some switching.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 2, 2021)

I'd be wary of having a pot that close to the footswitch, or the bias ports for that matter. Too much chance of getting duck shit from your Crocs into those ports! Or stomping on that bias pot


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 2, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> I'd be wary of having a pot that close to the footswitch, or the bias ports for that matter. Too much chance of getting duck shit from your Crocs into those ports! Or stomping on that bias pot



Well here's the deal: I'm mainly a sit down player, I am not a gigging musician (or even a musician for that matter!), and I rarely do any actual stomping on my stompboxes. 

I guess it's more of an aesthetic concern than a physical one. Would that much "kit" look goofy on a 125B enclosure.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 2, 2021)

In all seriousness, I think it's pretty well balanced


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 2, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> I think test ports is a bit much, I've always been a listen with my ears and not my eyes kind of person. Having an external bias knob is cool on a fuzz but as long as the range is useful, like 3-7v range. As Will said, I'm not a fan of knobs by footswitches either but if your committed to that then at least its balanced.



Well, the issue is really balancing component placement with the graphics, as well as the fact that this is a retrofit and i'm not planning on redoing the internals:




I'll keep tweaking this. I could do without the test ports myself, just thought it would be a nice touch.


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 2, 2021)

I think I've settled on a better configuration:


----------



## Stickman393 (Nov 2, 2021)

Shoot...there's lots of little panel-mounted volt meters available.

bayite Pack of 5 Three-Wire Calibratable DC 0~30V Blue Digital Mini Voltmeter Gauge Tester Mount Car Motorcycle Battery Monitor Volt Voltage Meter 0.36" Blue LED Display Panel https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YALV0NG/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_YDV9T2Y0XC5C32VZ66HK

23x15mm...10mm deep.

Instant visual feedback.  You could even mount a 9mm pot, with a bare shaft to tweak it and save a little bit of room.  Less susceptible to an erroneous turn.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Nov 2, 2021)

Stickman393 said:


> Shoot...there's lots of little panel-mounted volt meters available.
> 
> bayite Pack of 5 Three-Wire Calibratable DC 0~30V Blue Digital Mini Voltmeter Gauge Tester Mount Car Motorcycle Battery Monitor Volt Voltage Meter 0.36" Blue LED Display Panel https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YALV0NG/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_YDV9T2Y0XC5C32VZ66HK
> 
> ...


I was thinking about something like this but stickman came through with the link 🔗


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 2, 2021)

Stickman393 said:


> Shoot...there's lots of little panel-mounted volt meters available.
> 
> bayite Pack of 5 Three-Wire Calibratable DC 0~30V Blue Digital Mini Voltmeter Gauge Tester Mount Car Motorcycle Battery Monitor Volt Voltage Meter 0.36" Blue LED Display Panel https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YALV0NG/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_YDV9T2Y0XC5C32VZ66HK
> 
> ...



I though about this too but there is not one that would fit without pushing on the circuit board or conflicting with the graphics. 

I think I’ll tweak the location of the external bias control and call it a day. I like the graphics so I don’t want to mess with that. 

I do, however, have a BB sized fuzz planned with tons of switching and external controls so I think I’ll incorporate that there. 

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Stickman393 (Nov 2, 2021)

Had you thought of putting one on the side, mayhaps?

Shoot, you could even delete the LED.  Have the volt panel light up instead!

And here's some in multi colors!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08HQDH24Q/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_P6NV5KXQPNK7AQQXR1H9?psc=1


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 2, 2021)

Stickman393 said:


> Had you thought of putting one on the side, mayhaps?
> 
> Shoot, you could even delete the LED.  Have the volt panel light up instead!
> 
> ...



I think you’ve inspired to do the MK II/Supa/1.5/Fuzz Face “Factory” type pedal I’ve been planning in my head for some time. 

I think for the re-housings on my current pedals, space constraints would make these little meters a bit of a rough go. 

I’m saving these links though! 

And speaking of Fuzz, I’ve got a year long giveaway type deal in the works for 2022. A way to thank those who gifted me the sweet bench gear and 7 others! Stay tuned! I’m just trying to work out the logistics, components, enclosures and graphics.


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 3, 2021)

thewintersoldier said:


> If it were me, I would put the bias pot on the side of the pedal if you didn't want to do 4 knobs in a square orientation. That's just me though.



The only issue with a side Knob is these sit right up next to each other on my board. 

I would do a 4 Knob but these are being retrofit into new enclosures and I’m not re-doing the boards. 

I’m going to tweak the placement today and see what I can come up with. I’m going to shrink the SILIFACE text and move the bias Knob down.


----------



## fig (Nov 3, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> I would do a 4 Knob but these are being retrofit into new enclosures and I’m not re-doing the boards.


Could you use an off-board pot?


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 3, 2021)

fig said:


> Could you use an off-board pot?



Yup. That's what I'm going to do. It's just a matter of balancing graphics placement, pot placement and placement of the pedal on my board. To maximize space, my 125B builds are right up next to each other so that rules out a side mounted pot. 

Here is where I think I've landed for a final configuration:





I am just working out the particulars with respect to the White layer for UV printing. The artwork will be exactly the same for the Germ Face except the lettering will be in black and only the filler space in the "Vander-Scott * New York" section will be in the white layer.

Although it is non-traditional, I think my Tone Bender MK II circuit will stay in Copper Hammer and I am going to make a PedalPCB style faceplate for it with traditional Tonebender font. The Bender will have 2 bias pots as well for Q1 and Q3.


----------



## Coda (Nov 3, 2021)

Can pre-gain be a toggle?


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 3, 2021)

Coda said:


> Can pre-gain be a toggle?



Technically, yes. Physically and practically, no.

I have it as a variable resistor at the input of the circuit. I use it constantly at different settings so a toggle with a few fixed resistances would not suit me as well.


----------

